# FINALLY, 2 litters born today



## ClintDowns (Mar 8, 2012)

I go out to checkon the rabbits this morning before I go to work and nothing had happened.  I come home from work today and BAM I have 2 litters.  I did an initial inspections of the nest to make sure there was no afterbirth of dead kits and to get a head count.  One of the does had 9 kits and the other had 8.  So my total count on rabbits is 27.  I have 2 more due on the 17th.  I could have a bunny ranch in no time flat.  Well the 2 litters born today look very healthy and there were no dead ones.  There are a few small ones but I guess we will have to wait and see what mother nature does with them.


----------



## Bunny-kids (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats! 

Mine never seem to have them when I am around. I had one I was checking on (when I first started raising rabbits) and I swear she held those kits. Then I left the rabbit area and was in with the chickens for just a sec, came back a few minutes later to a huge bloody mess and she had just DUMPED a dozen kits within minutes, and I missed the whole thing. I've come upon them right after delivery a number of times, but never yet seen a litter being born. I think they like their privacy. 

Congrats again.   Sounds like you are off to a good start.


----------



## Akpahsj (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats!

my does always seem to have their babies in the night. I got a few babies on the way right now, and I think they will be born tonight. Mom is breathing hard, and made a nest in her house. This is her first time. 
My rabbits never seem to have a lot of kits, the most was 6, I'm pretty sure. 
But anyways, Congratulations again! 

Oh, and what breed are they? I'd like to see some pictures of your rabbits.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 13, 2012)

That's awesome! Congrats!

I was SO anxious and excited for my first litter that actually DID make it to one of the births...just ONE out of 3 litters...but Still   It was pretty neat...of course if I hadn't been out there every 5 minutes telling the does to "hurry up and make babies or you're stew!"  like every 5 minutes I would have missed it


----------

